#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Прошу помощи

## Людмила Покровская

Я умираю от рака. Очень хочу найти для общения наставника, который помог бы мне справиться со страхом и тревогой за остающихся здесь детей. Очень очень хочется уйти достойно, и как можно меньше боли причинить близким. Сейчас нахожу утешение в книгах и буддийской музыке. К буддизму пришла совсем недавно и увлеклась всерьез, но, к сожалению, осталось совсем немного времени и без учителя сложно. Прошу откликнуться того, кто реально может помочь.

----------

Bagira (17.02.2011), Dorje Dugarov (26.02.2011), Бхусуку (24.02.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (17.02.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

В Улан-Уде живет очень высокий Учитель, Еше Лодой Ринпоче. Насколько реально Вам туда съездить?

http://elo-rinpoche.ru/teachers/

Если чо, я думаю многие согласились бы помочь Вам профинансировать поездку.

----------

Janna (17.02.2011), Joy (17.02.2011), Svarog (17.02.2011), Алексей Самохин (17.02.2011), Алексей Шумилин (18.03.2011), Бхусуку (24.02.2011), Дордже (17.02.2011), Еше Нинбо (17.02.2011), Людмила Покровская (17.02.2011), Пема Дролкар (18.02.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (17.02.2011), Слава Эркин (17.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (18.02.2011), Шагдар (17.02.2011), Юндрун Топден (24.02.2011)

----------


## Zom

Вот это прочитайте, думаю, что поможет:

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=17166

----------

Joy (17.02.2011), Pedma Kalzang (19.02.2011), Людмила Покровская (17.02.2011), Читтадхаммо (17.02.2011)

----------


## Людмила Покровская

> В Улан-Уде живет очень высокий Учитель, Еше Лодой Ринпоче. Насколько реально Вам туда съездить?
> 
> http://elo-rinpoche.ru/teachers/
> 
> Если чо, я думаю многие согласились бы помочь Вам профинансировать поездку.


Это было бы для меня исполнением самой большой моей мечты!

----------


## Zom

И ещё вот это почитайте - в качестве дополнения (а не основного)..

http://www.dhamma.ru/lib/authors/thanissaro/pain.htm

----------

Alexeiy (17.02.2011), Joy (17.02.2011), Людмила Покровская (17.02.2011), Читтадхаммо (17.02.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Если есть возможность езжайте в Бурятию, люди про сочетании практики Будды Медицины или Белой Тары и тибетских лекарств выживали даже при 4 стадии.

----------

Janna (17.02.2011), Joy (17.02.2011), Sam (17.02.2011), Бхусуку (24.02.2011), Еше Нинбо (18.02.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (17.02.2011), Людмила Покровская (18.02.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Людмила, попробуйте!

----------

Janna (17.02.2011), Людмила Покровская (18.02.2011)

----------


## Alekk

Поезд из Барнаула в Улан-Удэ идет 2 дня, билет в купе стоит 5300 руб. Думаю, на все 500$ должно хватить.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (17.02.2011), Людмила Покровская (18.02.2011)

----------


## Эники Беники

если необходима денежная помощь, заведите счет на яндекс-деньгах, я думаю, мы скинемся всем форумом для поездки

----------

Dondhup (17.02.2011), Joy (17.02.2011), Konchok Dorje (17.02.2011), Pedma Kalzang (19.02.2011), Алексей Самохин (19.02.2011), Алексей Шумилин (18.03.2011), Джигме (19.02.2011), Дордже (18.02.2011), Еше Нинбо (18.02.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (18.02.2011), Людмила Покровская (18.02.2011), Сергей Ч (17.02.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Еще проживание и питание, доехать то можно и в плацкарте.
Можно сначала попробовать позвонить и договориться. И молиться Трем Драгоценностям чтобы все получилось.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (26.02.2011), Joy (17.02.2011), Konchok Dorje (17.02.2011), Pedma Kalzang (19.02.2011), Алексей Шумилин (18.03.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (18.02.2011), Людмила Покровская (18.02.2011)

----------


## Joy

и мы помолимся, чтобы все у Вас было хорошо
Ом Мани Пад Ме Хум !

----------

Dondhup (18.02.2011), Алексей Самохин (19.02.2011), Буль (17.02.2011), Бхусуку (24.02.2011), Еше Нинбо (18.02.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (18.02.2011), Людмила Покровская (18.02.2011), Юндрун Топден (18.02.2011)

----------


## Yukko

В дополнение к вышесказанному, возможно будут полезны следующие материалы:
http://savetibet.ru/2010/07/19/death.html
http://savetibet.ru/2009/09/09/jeffrey_hopkins.html
http://savetibet.ru/2009/09/25/dalai_lama_on_death.html

----------

Людмила Покровская (18.02.2011)

----------


## Людмила Покровская

СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ ВСЕМ ЗА УЧАСТИЕ И ПОДДЕРЖКУ!!! У МЕНЯ ПОЯВИЛАСЬ НАДЕЖДА, А ЭТО ПУТЬ К ВЫЗДОРОВЛЕНИЮ...

----------

Janna (19.02.2011), Joy (19.02.2011), Zom (18.02.2011), Алексей Шумилин (18.03.2011), Бхусуку (24.02.2011), Еше Нинбо (19.02.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (18.02.2011), Читтадхаммо (18.02.2011), Эники Беники (18.02.2011), Юндрун Топден (18.02.2011)

----------


## Людмила Покровская

У меня появилась возможность поехать в Бурятию получить помощь в лечении, принять прибежище и, возможно, обрести Учителя. Но без материальной поддержки это будет невозможным. Прошу помощи. Номер счета в яндекс деньгах : 41001885328352. Спасибо всем тем, кто уже помогает мне с организацией поездки, оказывает моральную поддержку!

----------

Janna (19.02.2011), Joy (19.02.2011), Алексей Шумилин (18.03.2011), Бхусуку (24.02.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (19.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2011)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Людмила, настоятельно рекомендую к прочтению - http://my-shop.ru/shop/books/501954.html . Там рассмотрены случаи людей, которые больны раком. Если хотите, могу Вам даже отдать свою книгу.
Ну и да, как правильно посоветовали выше, отправляйтесь в Бурятию. Также обязательно оповещайте о состоянии своих дел, а мы будем за Вас молиться.

----------

Joy (19.02.2011), Алексей Самохин (19.02.2011), Алексей Шумилин (18.03.2011), Бхусуку (24.02.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (19.02.2011), Людмила Покровская (19.02.2011)

----------


## Джигме

> Я умираю от рака. Очень хочу найти для общения наставника, который помог бы мне справиться со страхом и тревогой за остающихся здесь детей. Очень очень хочется уйти достойно, и как можно меньше боли причинить близким. Сейчас нахожу утешение в книгах и буддийской музыке. К буддизму пришла совсем недавно и увлеклась всерьез, но, к сожалению, осталось совсем немного времени и без учителя сложно. Прошу откликнуться того, кто реально может помочь.


Я бы вам посоветовал лучше принять прибежище и съездить на паломничество в Индию по святым местам. Если у вас действительно мало времени то для вас это будет гораздо лучше. Для глубокого понимания учения нужно время и хороший наставник, а этого у вас как раз и нет. А паломничество выполненное правильно заложит мощные кармические отпечатки которые во ппервых улучшат вашу карму, во вторых создадут сильную связь с учением Будды в следующих жизнях. Плюс к этому в Индии в Дармасале тоже есть хорошие врачи которые, как мне говорили знакомые, тоже лечат рак.

----------

Людмила Покровская (19.02.2011), Читтадхаммо (20.02.2011)

----------


## Людмила Покровская

Боюсь, что для этого у меня СЛИШКОМ мало времени.

----------


## Dondhup

> Я бы вам посоветовал лучше принять прибежище и съездить на паломничество в Индию по святым местам. Если у вас действительно мало времени то для вас это будет гораздо лучше. Для глубокого понимания учения нужно время и хороший наставник, а этого у вас как раз и нет. А паломничество выполненное правильно заложит мощные кармические отпечатки которые во ппервых улучшат вашу карму, во вторых создадут сильную связь с учением Будды в следующих жизнях. Плюс к этому в Индии в Дармасале тоже есть хорошие врачи которые, как мне говорили знакомые, тоже лечат рак.


В Бурятию билет стоит порядка 7000 - сейчас эти деньги собираем на Бф, с бесплатным проживанием договорились. Поездка в Индию требует несравнимо больше денег. Конечно в Мерцикане есть хорошие врачи, но опять же для всего этого нужно собирать деньги. Билет до Москвы я думаю не меньше 7000, до Дхармасалы - не меньше 18 000 + проживание и питание.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (26.02.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (19.02.2011), Людмила Покровская (19.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (20.02.2011)

----------


## Алексей Самохин

Искренне желаю вам удачи и здоровья !

----------

Людмила Покровская (19.02.2011)

----------


## Буль

> У меня появилась возможность поехать в Бурятию получить помощь в лечении, принять прибежище и, возможно, обрести Учителя. Но без материальной поддержки это будет невозможным. Прошу помощи. Номер счета в яндекс деньгах : 41001885328352.


Людмила, ввиду того, что посредством этого форума Вы собираете деньги, и здесь подразумевается, что администрация БФ несёт моральную ответственность перед пользователями форума, мне хотелось бы попросить Вас, по возможности, предоставить объективные подтверждения Ваших слов.

С уважением

----------

Людмила Покровская (19.02.2011), Читтадхаммо (20.02.2011)

----------


## Людмила Покровская

> Людмила, ввиду того, что посредством этого форума Вы собираете деньги, и здесь подразумевается, что администрация БФ несёт моральную ответственность перед пользователями форума, мне хотелось бы попросить Вас, по возможности, предоставить объективные подтверждения Ваших слов.
> 
> С уважением


да, конечно, только не представляю, как я могла бы это сделать

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Вас должен кто-то из тех, кого знают на Форуме и кому доверяют, увидеть лично и посмотреть Ваши медицинские свидетельства, думаю.

А Вы где сейчас? Есть тут кто из Алтайского края?

----------

Людмила Покровская (20.02.2011)

----------


## Людмила Покровская

> Вас должен кто-то из тех, кого знают на Форуме и кому доверяют, увидеть лично и посмотреть Ваши медицинские свидетельства, думаю.
> 
> А Вы где сейчас? Есть тут кто из Алтайского края?


Первое, что хочу сказать: нужда в деньгах отпала сама собой. У меня открылось кровотечение (вторично), первый раз было в начале января. Тогда меня выписали из больницы с формулировкой:"сделали, что могли" с не прекратившимся кровотечением, объяснив, что начался некроз тканей и теперь так и будет до конца. Дома мне удалось приостановить процесс на некоторое время, и вот теперь все началось сначала. При потере крови организм очень быстро теряет силы. Поэтому поехать куда-то  (а Бурятия от нас за тысячи км) у меня не хватит сил.
 А что касается подтверждения, я могла бы показать свои бумаги модератору через скайп или прислать в почту сканированные.

----------


## Эники Беники

Людмила, держитесь, пожалуйста. Давайте все равно думать, что можно сделать и в этой ситуации. 

У меня возникла идея - можно воспользоваться скайпом для принятия Прибежища. Я думаю, если попросить кого-то из высоких лам, они не откажут. Форумчане, какие идеи - с кем можно связаться в таком онлайновом режиме? Людмила, а у кого бы вы хотели принять Прибежище?

Перешлите бумаги модератору в любом случае. На ваш счет уже перечислены деньги, если не получится с поездкой, потратьте на лечение и на поддержание себя.

----------

Joy (24.02.2011), Алексей Е (20.02.2011), Алексей Шумилин (18.03.2011), Бхусуку (24.02.2011), Дордже (20.02.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (20.02.2011), Людмила Покровская (20.02.2011), Пема Дролкар (20.02.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Не хватайтесь, за всяких нетрадиционных лекарей и шаманов. Подготовьтесь к смерти правильно, в смерти нет ничего страшного. Распорядитесь правильно имуществом и опекой - если есть несовершеннолетние дети. Пожертвуйте на благотворительность. Направляйте свои мысли только на положительные и добрые моменты. Вспоминайте все добрые дела, которые Вы делали в жизни. Не привязывайтесь к тому, что Вас сейчас окружает. Будьте готовы с этим расстаться, постарайтесь избавиться от беспокойства и переживаний. Примите в сердце прибежище в Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе, и настройтесь на встречу с учением в следующем рождении. Постарайтесь встретиться со смертью как можно более спокойно, очистив свой ум от всего негатива, страхов и сомнений, сохраняя лишь положительные и добрые устремления. Помните, что смерть - это самый важный и ответственный момент в жизни, важнее свадьбы или рождения ребенка. От того с каким состоянием ума, Вы подойдете к этому рубежу, будет зависеть Ваше следующее рождение. Мы будем молиться за Вас!

----------

Ersh (20.02.2011), Joy (24.02.2011), Pema Sonam (20.02.2011), Svarog (21.02.2011), Алексей Е (20.02.2011), Алексей Шумилин (18.03.2011), Аня Приходящая (20.02.2011), Буль (20.02.2011), Бхусуку (24.02.2011), Джигме (23.02.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (20.02.2011), Людмила Покровская (20.02.2011), Пема Дролкар (20.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (20.02.2011), Читтадхаммо (20.02.2011)

----------


## Людмила Покровская

> Не хватайтесь, за всяких нетрадиционных лекарей и шаманов. Подготовьтесь к смерти правильно, в смерти нет ничего страшного. Распорядитесь правильно имуществом и опекой - если есть несовершеннолетние дети. Пожертвуйте на благотворительность. Направляйте свои мысли только на положительные и добрые моменты. Вспоминайте все добрые дела, которые Вы делали в жизни. Не привязывайтесь к тому, что Вас сейчас окружает. Будьте готовы с этим расстаться, постарайтесь избавиться от беспокойства и переживаний. Примите в сердце прибежище в Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе, и настройтесь на встречу с учением в следующем рождении. Постарайтесь встретиться со смертью как можно более спокойно, очистив свой ум от всего негатива, страхов и сомнений, сохраняя лишь положительные и добрые устремления. Помните, что смерть - это самый важный и ответственный момент в жизни, важнее свадьбы или рождения ребенка. От того с каким состоянием ума, Вы подойдете к этому рубежу, будет зависеть Ваше следующее рождение. Мы будем молиться за Вас!



Спасибо большое, именно этому я хочу научиться, подготовиться и уйти никого не смутив и никому не навредив.

----------

Ersh (20.02.2011), Joy (24.02.2011), Алексей Е (20.02.2011), Бхусуку (24.02.2011), Леонид Ш (20.02.2011), Пема Дролкар (20.02.2011)

----------


## Бо

> И ещё сказал Гуру Падма:
> 
> Цогял, никто не знает точного времени своей смерти – она сопровождает тебя с самого часа твоего рождения. Неизвестны и обстоятельства, при которых умрёшь, – можно умереть совершенно неожиданно. Смерть никогда не забудет о тебе, и сколько бы ты ни накопил земных богатств, всё это придётся покинуть.
> 
> Сансара не исчезнет, когда ты умрёшь, – снова и снова ты будешь блуждать по трём мирам. В сансарной жизни нет счастья – ты никогда не избавишься от бед, в каком из шести миров ни родись. Сколько же ты блуждала там в прошлом, подвергаясь несказанным мукам! И будешь продолжать скитаться в сансаре, носясь по волнам страдания. Не лучше ли практиковать Дхарму и разрубить цепи, приковывающие тебя к бедам!
> 
> Пока сама не достигнешь суши, не сможешь вывести из сансары других. Но, похоже, все, кто практикует Дхарму, не могут оторваться от мирских развлечений, снова и снова ввергая себя в сансару.
> 
> С помощью свобод и дарований ты должна разрубить узы сансары прямо сейчас!


Подробней здесь

----------

Joy (24.02.2011), Pema Sonam (20.02.2011), Алексей Е (20.02.2011), Аня Приходящая (20.02.2011), Бхусуку (24.02.2011), Людмила Покровская (20.02.2011)

----------


## Алексей Е

Есть вот и такая форма принятия Прибежища: http://what-buddha-said.net/sangha/R...d_Precepts.htm. 



> Учение Будды можно сравнить со зданием, имеющим собственный фундамент, этажи, лестницы и крышу. Как и каждое строение, это учение имеет дверь, и, чтобы оказаться внутри, нам нужно войти через эту дверь. Дверью или входом в учение Будды является принятие прибежища в Трёх Драгоценностях: в Будде – просветлённом учителе, в Дхамме – Истине, которой он учил, и в Сангхе – общине его благородных учеников.


Бхиккху Бодхи Принятие прибежища

----------

Joy (24.02.2011), Людмила Покровская (20.02.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Есть еще практика Пхова.

----------

Людмила Покровская (20.02.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Есть еще практика Пхова.


Можно ли найти ламу, который бы согласился передать её по скайпу?

----------

Алексей Шумилин (18.03.2011), Людмила Покровская (20.02.2011)

----------


## Людмила Покровская

> А как с английским языком Людмила у Вас? Это не будет препятствием? Тут и ссылки некоторые на английском.
> На форуме есть "русскоязычные" монахи, может с ними сначала можно обсудить этот вопрос.


Английского я, к сожалению, не знаю. Но для общения в переписке есть программки переводчики, а вот для общения в скайпе, это сложнее.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я сейчас напишу Судхане. Он монах-калмык в Гоманге, и, думаю, сможет сам перевести на русский, если что, и попросить кого-то из более молодых лам придти к скайпу. Наверно, можно попросить и Отога Ринпоче. 

Это линия Гелуг, но, думаю, Прибежище надо принять у того, кто сможет побыстрее Вам его дать через технические средства, а также поговорить с Вами о Вашей ситуации. Людмила - напишите Ваш скайп мне в личку. Если хотите, я и сама с Вами поговорю предварительно.

Остальные, пожалуйста, помолимся за Людмилу.

----------

Janna (20.02.2011), Алексей Е (20.02.2011), Алексей Самохин (20.02.2011), Аня Приходящая (20.02.2011), Дордже (20.02.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (20.02.2011), Людмила Покровская (21.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (21.02.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Конечно принятие Прибежища от Учителя будет являться действенной помощью, но если есть доверие к Будде, вера в Будду, то он обязательно будет помогать независимо от того принял человек Прибежище от Учителя или нет. Сам Будда говорил что там где есть вера в меня в тот момент я буду там находиться и помогать. Поэтому Вы можете сами уже сейчас с сильной верой что Будда поможет, представлять Будду у себя над головой и читать  слова принятия Прибежища: НАМО БУДДАЯ, НАМО ДХАРМАЯ, НАМО САНГХАЯ. И созерцать как из Будды исходит свет и очищает, благословляет.

----------

Joy (24.02.2011), Svarog (21.02.2011), Алексей Е (20.02.2011), Алексей Самохин (20.02.2011), Аня Приходящая (20.02.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (20.02.2011), Людмила Покровская (21.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (21.02.2011)

----------


## Алексей Самохин

Из книги "СЛОВА МОЕГО НЕСРАВНЕННОГО УЧИТЕЛЯ" Патрула Ринпоче.




> Принятие Прибежища является непреложной основой всех обетов пратимокши,  обетов практикующего мирянина , обетов послушника монаха и т.п. Полное и искреннее принятие Прибежища является неукоснительным требованием для порождения бодхичитты и для получения посвящений к чтению тайных мантр Ваджраяны , а так же к выполнению любой другой дхармической практики.


И речь здесь не о какой-то формальности. Принимать прибежище нужно осознанно. Вверяя своё тело , речь и ум Трём Драгоценностям. 

С какой мотивацией и верой человек сможет практиковать Пхову , если он в своём сердце не принял прибежища в Будде , Дхарме и Сангхе? 

Хоть у меня и нет рака , я каждый день молюсь чтобы не терялась связь с Тремя Драгоценностями , потому что мы все по сути больны неизлечимой болезнью.

----------

Joy (24.02.2011), Svarog (21.02.2011), Алексей Е (21.02.2011), Людмила Покровская (21.02.2011), Тао (24.05.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Людмила, ответьте мне поскорее, видели ли мои сообщения, а также Ваше расписание, потому что на организацию уйдет некоторое время, потому что. есть разница во времени с Индией.

Судхана мне сказал, что может попросить геше Нима - это пожилой лама, друг геше Джамьянга Кенце, который преподавал в Питере. Геше Нима приехал было в Калмыкию, но почти сразу у него нашли рак, и пришлось вернуться в Индию. С тех пор он прожил 15 лет. Это очень квалифицированный Учитель, и очень скромный, добрый и открытый человек, вне всяких сомнений. Я видела его осенью. Он делал простирания у ступы в Бодхгае. Мы только должны выбрать время и найти переводчика, потому что геше Нима говорит только по-тибетски.

Судхана, думаю, переведет. Люда, пожалуйста, поговорите со мной в личке или по скайпу срочно. Главное, чтобы у Вас был скайп. Геше Нима еще не дал согласие, но, думаю, он не откажется. нужна еще и Ваша принципиальная готовность. 

Надо почитать также о Прибежище сейчас, предварительно
http://spiritual.ru/lib/lamrim20.html
http://spiritual.ru/lib/lamrim21.html


Вам лучше, думаю, сейчас получить прямую поддержку мудрого человека. Он сам вам скажет, что почитать, или что будет для Вас конкретно в данный момент эффективнее, потому что ламы обладают такого рода знаниями.

----------

Janna (21.02.2011), Svarog (21.02.2011), Алексей Е (20.02.2011), Алексей Самохин (21.02.2011), Алексей Шумилин (18.03.2011), Аня Приходящая (20.02.2011), Дордже (20.02.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (20.02.2011), Людмила Покровская (21.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (21.02.2011), Эники Беники (20.02.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Мы стараемся все организовать. Сообщим. Принятие Прибежища, думаю, можно организовать.

Хотелось бы Людмиле как-то помочь с тибетским врачем. Как это сделать по фотографии или скапу - не знаю. Чтение пульса и диагностику так не осуществить. У меня есть драгоценные пилюли, я бы ей послала, но как их давать без предписания врача - не знаю. Химиотерапию Людмиле не потянуть.

Я схожу тут к тибетскому доктору с фото - не знаю, что получится.

У кого есть связи с тибетскими врачами в России в Калмыкии или в Бурятии - сообщите. Может, собрать на поездку доктора к ней(гипотеза)?

----------

Joy (24.02.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (22.02.2011), Людмила Покровская (22.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (22.02.2011)

----------


## Людмила Покровская

> Мы стараемся все организовать. Сообщим. Принятие Прибежища, думаю, можно организовать.
> 
> Хотелось бы Людмиле как-то помочь с тибетским врачем. Как это сделать по фотографии или скапу - не знаю. Чтение пульса и диагностику так не осуществить. У меня есть драгоценные пилюли, я бы ей послала, но как их давать без предписания врача - не знаю. Химиотерапию Людмиле не потянуть.
> 
> Я схожу тут к тибетскому доктору с фото - не знаю, что получится.
> 
> У кого есть связи с тибетскими врачами в России в Калмыкии или в Бурятии - сообщите. Может, собрать на поездку доктора к ней(гипотеза)?


Поездка в Бурятию возможна, она уже организована. Проблема в том, что в связи с потерей крови я слабею. 
Боюсь, что дорога может спровоцировать новые осложнения.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (22.02.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

В Улан-Удэ есть тибетский врач Ямпил-багша, к нему большие очереди. Есть Медицинский дацан в п.Зеленом на выезде из города, там тоже есть тибетский врач. В дацане Арья Дари на ВАИ есть тибетский врач Чжамцо-лама. Было бы хорошо с кем-то из них встретиться. В центре на ул.Борсоева принимает тибетский врач геше Дакпа Гьялцен, но неизвестно в городе ли он сейчас, часто уезжает. Но Чжамцо-лама сейчас постоянно на месте.

----------

Людмила Покровская (22.02.2011), Пема Дролкар (22.02.2011), Юндрун Топден (24.02.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Ребята, думаю, Людмила меня простит за то, что я скажу о ней сама. Но у нее ТРОЕ детей, двух младших девочек она взяла из детдома, а потом узнала о своей болезни. А старшей всего 21 год. Родных у них нет никаких. 

Так что, пожалуйста, усильте ваши молитвы, она детям очень нужна. Ну, мы будем писать, как идут дела. Если кто-то может заказать молебен у себя на местах - сделайте это, пожалуйста, если вам по силам.

----------

Dondhup (23.02.2011), Ersh (23.02.2011), Janna (25.02.2011), Joy (24.02.2011), Konchok Dorje (23.02.2011), Pavel (23.02.2011), Алексей Самохин (23.02.2011), Алексей Шумилин (18.03.2011), Буль (23.02.2011), Дордже (23.02.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (23.02.2011), Людмила Покровская (23.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (23.02.2011), Юндрун Топден (24.02.2011)

----------


## Нико

Людмила, напишите мне в личку... Может быть, что-то могу сделать для Вас

----------

Dondhup (23.02.2011), Galina (23.02.2011), Jambal Dorje (28.02.2011), Janna (25.02.2011), Konchok Dorje (23.02.2011), Алексей Шумилин (18.03.2011), Дордже (23.02.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (23.02.2011), Людмила Покровская (23.02.2011), Пема Дролкар (23.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (23.02.2011), Юндрун Топден (24.02.2011)

----------


## Эники Беники

Людмила, Пема Дролкар, вы пишите, пожалуйста, как дела. 
Удалось договориться о принятии Прибежища через скайп? Может быть надо подключиться к организации процесса?
Какая еще помощь может быть нужна сейчас?

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (24.02.2011), Людмила Покровская (27.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (24.02.2011)

----------


## Joy

Пема уже предложила привезти Учителя к Людмиле - у меня тоже возникла такая мысль.
Может быть форумом соберем на билет Учителю и проживание в гостинице??

Людмила, держитесь! Ом Мани Пад Ме Хум .

----------

Bagira (24.02.2011), Pedma Kalzang (24.02.2011), Алексей Шумилин (18.03.2011), Дордже (24.02.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (24.02.2011), Людмила Покровская (24.02.2011), Пема Дролкар (25.02.2011)

----------


## Людмила Покровская

> Людмила, Пема Дролкар, вы пишите, пожалуйста, как дела. 
> Удалось договориться о принятии Прибежища через скайп? Может быть надо подключиться к организации процесса?
> Какая еще помощь может быть нужна сейчас?



Спасибо большое всем, кто принимает живое участие в моей судьбе. Пока идет подготовка и предварительное общение. я буду время от времени рассказывать, как идут дела.

----------

Dondhup (25.02.2011), Janna (25.02.2011), Алексей Шумилин (18.03.2011), Дордже (25.02.2011), Пема Дролкар (26.02.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Нет, думаю, не надо посылать никого к Людмиле - это очень маленький поселок в очень отдаленном месте.

Сегодня я была у тибетского ламы-доктора тут у себя, возила ее фото и объяснила все подробности течения болезни Людмилы. Без прямой диагностики непросто, но у Людмилы такого рода болезнь, что мы попробуем. Лама дал для нее на 2 месяца лекарств для ежедневного принятия, пилюли для воды и крема, и еще я ей пошлю драгоценные ринчены, которые у меня были, и которые лама сказал ей принимать. Как раз у меня были именно те, что нужны ей. Их хватит на 6 месяцев.
В воскресенье это все уедет в Питер, в понедельник все это должны послать Люде. Надеюсь, не пропадет. У кого есть опыт пересылки ринченов, как их лучше посылать, и есть ли с этим проблемы - напишите поскорее, как лучше упаковать и не будет ли каких-то еще проблем. Алтай - далеко.

Также она должна скоро принять Прибежище у геше Нима с помощью Судханы через скайп. Также я попросила двух лам молиться за нее. Также Нико должна сходить к Оракулу в Дхасе, и рассказать Людмиле результат.

Пока я справилась сама :Smilie:  Думаю, Людмила сможет просто сделать какие-то пожертвования монастырям от своего лица, а также геше Нима, если получится. Или поможет немного тем, кому еще хуже, чем ей, - видно будет. Но пока ей надо сохранить средства. Потому что у нее дети, а также лечение, думаю, надо будет продолжать. Мои средства ограничены. Поэтому, давайте все время следить, как у нее дела. 

Теперь хочу сказать следующее. Вся эта помощь может иметь смысл, если ЛЮДМИЛА САМА БУДЕТ ИСКРЕННЕ СТАРАТЬСЯ и полностью следовать предписаниям. Если у нее что-то пойдет не так - она мне сообщит, я позвоню тут же доктору. Подробные инструкции - как и что принимать, я ей пошлю.Но помощь имеет смысл только, если человек ею дисциплинированно пользуется. 

Знания по буддизму у нее не систематические, потому что она читала то, что ей попадалось случайно в инете. Думаю, постепенно накопятся правильные сведенья.

Так что, надеемся, ей удастся продлить себе хоть немного жизнь. 

*Огромное спасибо вам всем!* 

Искренне сорадуюсь, что все так отреагировали! Если есть мысли, предложения, и прочее - пожалуйста, помогите ей и в дальнейшем. Думаю, все-таки к лету, если она сможет сама поехать, например, в Бурятию, надо помочь ей это сделать.

Думаю, Людмила будет тут писать, как у нее дела.

----------

Bagira (26.02.2011), Dondhup (26.02.2011), Janna (01.03.2011), Joy (26.02.2011), Pedma Kalzang (25.02.2011), Vega (25.02.2011), Алексей Е (25.02.2011), Алексей Самохин (26.02.2011), Алексей Шумилин (18.03.2011), Аньезка (26.02.2011), Буль (26.02.2011), Дордже (27.02.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (26.02.2011), Людмила Покровская (26.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (01.03.2011), Эники Беники (26.02.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Круто! Молодцы!

----------

Людмила Покровская (26.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (01.03.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Замечательно что все так объединились что бы помочь человеку  :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Шумилин (18.03.2011), Дордже (28.02.2011), Людмила Покровская (26.02.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

А когда Вы планируете приехать в Улан-Удэ и на сколько дней?

----------

Алексей Шумилин (18.03.2011), Людмила Покровская (26.02.2011)

----------


## Людмила Покровская

> А когда Вы планируете приехать в Улан-Удэ и на сколько дней?


Пока об этом трудно говорить, все будет зависеть от проведенного лечения.

----------


## Ataly

Очень много советов, глаза разбегаются просто... Мне кажется Вам нужно принять конкретное и определенное pешение, как у кого Вы будете лечиться, Людмила, иначе ничего хорошего может не получиться, бегая по всем ламам и ламам-эмчи...
Не знаю, в каком городе Вы живете, но я лично видела излечившихся от онкозаболеваний (последних стадий - трад.медицина уже отказывалась) у Доньед-ламы (настоятель Санкт-Петербургского дацана (имеющий как трад.медицинское образование и так и являющийся ламой тиб.медицины). сама была у него на приемах - много людей и все очень высокого мнения о нем, его мнение по поводу такого рода заболеваний - что нельзя делать операции - нарушается энерг.баланс всего организма. Если возможно сходите к нему на прием - и он Вам об-но что-то посоветует (поскольку вопрос строго индивидуальный), возьмется или нет за лечение....
Далее, очень высокое мнение существует о Джигме-Ламе (живет преимущественно в Москве, но ездит и по другим городам). Преимущественно по южному региону (но это ранее - сейчас я не знаю где он).
У меня есть его телефон и эл.адрес (надеюсь что не изменились) Если посчитаете нужным, я свяжусь с ними и Вам передам его координаты - где он сейчас находится и когда сможет Вас принять. (в личку)
просто мне кажется, мы тут все Вам советуем и верное и неверно, а Вам нужно уже не читать наши советы, а действовать и встречаться с практиками, т.е. ламами, определиться у кого лечиться и строго следовать наставлениям!!!
И не отчаивайтесь никогда, есть тысячи реальных примеров излечения от тяжелых болезней.....
Моя мама вылечила онкозаболевание в 1998 году еще (облучение было) - благодаря силе мужества и оптимизму (она даже стихи с юмором писала о своей болезни - чем существенно улучшала климат в палате), хотя я только догадываюсь, чего ей это стоило.Рецидива больше не было. 
Отец моей подруги уже 20 с лишним лет живет после онкологии легких....
Так что не сдавайтесь без боя....Я верю, что у Вас все получится!!!

----------

Дордже (27.02.2011), Людмила Покровская (26.02.2011)

----------


## Алексей Самохин

Удачи вам ! С вами Будды ! )

----------

Людмила Покровская (26.02.2011)

----------


## Людмила Покровская

> Очень много советов, глаза разбегаются просто... Мне кажется Вам нужно принять конкретное и определенное pешение, как у кого Вы будете лечиться, Людмила, иначе ничего хорошего может не получиться, бегая по всем ламам и ламам-эмчи...
> 
> 
> Так что не сдавайтесь без боя....Я верю, что у Вас все получится!!!


Спасибо большое. Вы правы. очень много людей откликнулось с желанием помочь и я всем очень очень благодарна. На сегодня решение о линии  лечения принято, а так же о принятии прибежища. Каков бы ни был результат (а я уверена, что все будет хорошо) я бесконечно благодарна всем за сострадание, отзывчивость и готовность помочь.

----------

Dondhup (26.02.2011), Janna (01.03.2011), Joy (04.02.2012), Дордже (27.02.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (26.02.2011), Пема Дролкар (26.02.2011), Юндрун Топден (26.02.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

*Ребята, мы можем поздравить Людмилу. Сегодня она ПРИНЯЛА ПРИБЕЖИЩЕ в Трех Драгоценностях у геше Нима! По скайпу.*

Скоро должны подойти лекарства, надеемся, что ей удастся продлить жизнь, и у детей как можно дольше будет мать.

Мы тут будем писать, как дела. Еще одним буддистом стало больше :Smilie:  Искренне сорадуюсь.

----------

Dondhup (28.02.2011), Lanky (28.02.2011), Pedma Kalzang (28.02.2011), Pema Sonam (28.02.2011), Svarog (01.03.2011), Алексей Е (01.03.2011), Алексей Самохин (01.03.2011), Алексей Шумилин (18.03.2011), Ануруддха (01.03.2011), Аня Приходящая (03.03.2011), Буль (28.02.2011), Дордже (28.02.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (01.03.2011), Людмила Покровская (01.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (01.03.2011), Эники Беники (28.02.2011)

----------


## Буль

Поздравляю!!!

----------

Людмила Покровская (01.03.2011)

----------


## Эники Беники

Мои поздравления, Людмила!

----------

Людмила Покровская (01.03.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Поздравляю от  всего сердца  :Smilie:

----------

Людмила Покровская (01.03.2011)

----------


## Lanky

Пусть страдающие освободятся от страданий,
и охваченные страхом станут бесстрашными !!!
На Му Мё Хо Рен Ге Кё !!!

----------

Joy (04.02.2012), Людмила Покровская (01.03.2011)

----------


## Дордже

Поздравляю от всей души, пусть у вас все будет хорошо!

----------

Людмила Покровская (01.03.2011)

----------


## Pema Sonam

Поздравляю Вас! Хорошего самочувствия и терпения!

----------

Janna (01.03.2011), Людмила Покровская (01.03.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Вообщето все можно сделать гораздо проще, то есть живущим в Улан-Уде или даже в Бурятии(ехать до Улан-Удэ недалеко, максимум полдня) сходить и прогадать ситуацию у Еше Лодой ринпоче и заказать чтение необходимых текстов. Одного этого может оказаться достаточным чтобы остановить болезнь и повернуть вспять если болезнь не зашла слишком далеко. А если зашло далеко и необходимо лечение то в принципе хороший ведающий человек может сказать к кому и куда даже поехать чтобы помогло. К сожалению есть такая хитрость, что не каждый тибетский врач может эффективно помочь каждому. Но чтение предварительное у Еше Лодоя всяко необходимо. Это создаст *благоприятные предпосылки* для всего лечения. Дугаров должен в этом разбираться и вполне может поучаствовать лично.

Но чтение того что я вам посылал Людмила тоже необходимо постоянно.

----------

Людмила Покровская (01.03.2011)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Людмила, Вы большущий молодец! Держитесь!

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (01.03.2011), Людмила Покровская (01.03.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

*Очень попрошу все-таки за нее и дальше молиться, потому что болезнь никуда не ушла, и нужно человека поддержать.*

Нико справилась уже у оракула в Дхасе, он сказал, что опасности для жизни нет, но также посоветовал пользоваться обычной медициной, а не тибетской. Но в том-то и дело, что Людмила не может пройти ни облучения, ни химиотерапии, потому что это тоже разрушит ее. Тем более местные больницы далеко, они не справляются с потоком больных и не могут создать ей нормальных условий, а детей она тоже оставить не может - обе детдомовские девочки имеют определенные трудности, и надо быть рядом. А ехать в Москву и там лечиться - тоже требует, думаю, больших средств.

За нее уже молятся несколько тибетских лам. И сама она предпринимает училия получить буддийские знания и стойко старается.

Поэтому она пока будет пробовать тибетские лекарства. А дальше будет видно. Не знаю, насколько это правильно, но Людмила решит уже это сама.

А ближе к лету будет уже видно.

*Огромное также спасибо Судхане, что переводил это общение в скайпе.*

----------

Jambal Dorje (01.03.2011), Janna (01.03.2011), Pema Sonam (01.03.2011), Алексей Самохин (01.03.2011), Доржик (01.03.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (01.03.2011), Людмила Покровская (01.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (01.03.2011)

----------


## Людмила Покровская

Огромное спасибо Пеме Дроклар и Судхане за организацию этого важного события в моей жизни! И сердечная благодарность геше Нима, который смог в таких новых для себя условиях провести обряд и передать мне часть своего спокойствия и мудрости!

----------

Janna (01.03.2011), Алексей Е (01.03.2011), Алексей Шумилин (18.03.2011), Буль (01.03.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (01.03.2011), Кунсанг Рабтен (18.03.2011), Пема Дролкар (01.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (01.03.2011)

----------


## Алексей Самохин

Поздравляю вас, это очень большой шаг !!! )

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (01.03.2011), Людмила Покровская (01.03.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Jambal Dorje, Вы подождите :Smilie:  Людмила уже встретилась с геше Нима, а дальнейшие ее встречи с Учителями произойдут потом, когда она уже сможет куда-то ехать и хоть немного окрепнет.

Ело Рипоче - уникальный Учитель , таких драгоценных Учителей крайне мало. Но у Людмилы с ним еще должна быть кармическая связь, чтобы они могли встретиться.

Думаю, если Еше Лодой Ринпоче сможет что-то сказать и помолиться - это будет очень хорошо. Но Ело Ринпоче - очень занятый человек :Smilie:  Так что если не получится пока - не страшно :Smilie:  Главное, что Людмила УЖЕ получила Прибежище.

Также Вы имейте ввиду, что сейчас самое главное для нее - сосредоточиться на лечении и на ознакомлении с базовыми основами буддизма, а также на зарождении Прибежища. Геше Нима может иногда с Людмилой разговаривать по скайпу, когда ей будет нужно. А так как он сам уже 15 лет живет с раковым заболеванием, то, думаю, их встреча неспроста. Также геше Нима был другом геше Джамьянга Кенце и должен был быть Учителем в Калмыкии, если бы не его болезнь. Он тоже крайне подготовленный наставник. Поэтому, думаю, у Людмилы все в порядке на данный момент. 

Большое спасибо за заботу. Надо всем совместить усилия.

----------

Janna (01.03.2011), Konchok Dorje (01.03.2011), Pema Sonam (01.03.2011), Vega (18.03.2011), Алексей Е (01.03.2011), Алексей Шумилин (18.03.2011), Людмила Покровская (01.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (01.03.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Jambal Dorje, Вы подождите Людмила уже встретилась с геше Нима, а дальнейшие ее встречи с Учителями произойдут потом, когда она уже сможет куда-то ехать и хоть немного окрепнет.


если вы полагаете что произошла встреча, то зачем другие Учителя? 



> Ело Рипоче - *уникальный Учитель* , таких драгоценных Учителей крайне мало.


в этом все и дело



> Думаю, если Еше Лодой Ринпоче сможет что-то сказать и помолиться - это будет очень хорошо. Но Ело Ринпоче - очень занятый человек.


у бодхисаттвы всегда есть время



> Главное, что Людмила УЖЕ получила Прибежище.


сейчас пока главное лечение



> А так как он сам уже 15 лет живет с раковым заболеванием, то, думаю, их встреча неспроста. Также геше Нима был другом геше Джамьянга Кенце и должен был быть Учителем в Калмыкии, если бы не его болезнь. Он тоже крайне подготовленный наставник.


возможно. Я о нем ничего не знаю и сравнивать духовную силу Нимы и ЕшеЛодояР не очень благодарное дело. Возможно это адекватный вариант.
Скорее всего вам придется организовать и их встречу

----------

Людмила Покровская (02.03.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Jambal Dorje, мы все пока делаем, что можем. Пока нет никаких других вариантов, потому что другие варианты пока не осуществить. Думаю, не надо обижаться за Ело Ринпоче, Людмила искренне рассматривала возможность поехать к нему, да вот здоровье не позволило. Все равно разового приема недостаточно. А для того, чтобы чаще ездить к Учителю - нужно очень много средств и сил, а у нее трое детей, и она сильно больна. Так что скайп - думаю, оптимальный пока вариант. Других вариантов просто нет. Разве только если сам Еше Лодой Ринпоче приедет к ней, либо за ней вышлют персональный самолет. 

Извините, что я тут все время пишу, но просто я в этот период общалась с ней интенсивно лично в связи с организацией. И поэтому знаю про нее немного больше, чем тут написано. И некоторые вещи посчитала нужным написать.

Пока никто конкретную помощь по встрече с Еше Лодой Ринпоче, а также связь или передать просьбу помолиться о Людмиле тут не предложил. Будет такой вариант - она конечно же будет благодарна. Поехать она к нему пока не может - зима, и болезнь, а это далеко, она может не вынести дороги и оставить детей. Если б она могла, то давно бы уже поехала бы.

Думаю, встреча с тем или иным Учителем зависит от заслуг самого подводимого, и если она должна произойти, она произойдет так или иначе. 

А заслуги и духовную силу Учителей мерять - думаю, и правда - не наше дело. 

Я организовать встречу с Ело Ринпоче не могу. Хотя могу попросить монахов из Гоманга попытаться узнать, как это сделать. Если кто-то может как-то попросить его помолиться за Людмилу, или поговорить с ней в скайпе - любая помошь, - напишите ей, заранее - большое спасибо!

----------

Vega (18.03.2011), Дордже (01.03.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (01.03.2011), Людмила Покровская (02.03.2011), Сергей Ч (01.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (02.03.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Ребята, Людмила приступила к приему тибетских лекарств, самочувствие стабильное. На два месяца у нее лекарства есть, а ринчены а 5 месяцев примерно. Но теперь надо будет тратить в среднем по 2 500 рублей в месяц на лекарства, так что, думаю, вы не будете против, чтобы Людмила воспользовалась деньгами, присланными на эл.кошелек и предназначенными на поездку в Бурятию - на лекарства?

Поехать она все равно в ближайшее время не сможет, будет лечиться, чтоб окрепнуть, а в дальнейшем будет видно. Думаю, мы сможем, если что, ей немного помочь еще.

Также прошу тех, кто живет в Бурятии, откликнуться, потому что даже в случае ее поездки надо будет помочь ей сходить к тибетскому доктору, и к Ело Ринпоче, - так, чтобы она не потратила много сил на сидение в очередях. И немного о ней позаботиться. А также желательно поискать для нее недорогое жилье. Только при наличии таких условий поездка будет возможна. 

И, пожалуйста, не оставляйте ее и ее детей в своих молитвах. Огромное спасибо.

----------

Dondhup (17.03.2011), Konchok Dorje (17.03.2011), Vega (18.03.2011), Алексей Шумилин (18.03.2011), Буль (18.03.2011), Джигме (17.03.2011), Дордже (17.03.2011), Людмила Покровская (17.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.03.2011), Юндрун Топден (19.03.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

С моим другом из Бурятии была предварительная договоренность о жилье и помощи.

----------

Vega (18.03.2011), Аня Приходящая (17.03.2011), Дордже (17.03.2011), Людмила Покровская (17.03.2011), Пема Дролкар (17.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.03.2011), Юндрун Топден (19.03.2011)

----------


## Аня Приходящая

Очень трудно из Италии через инет и без средств огранизовать тур в Бурятию к Ело Ринпоче для незнакомых больных *в незапамятном прошлом ваших родственников)  и пристроить детей..
Низкий поклон Пеме.

----------

Алексей Шумилин (18.03.2011), Кунсанг Рабтен (17.03.2011), Людмила Покровская (17.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (18.03.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Не надо мне никаких низких поклонов. Я ничего такого не делаю, чего не сделал бы каждый из вас. Вы сами для нее много сделали. Это вам всем низкий поклон, а также мужеству Людмилы.

Огромную неоценимую помощь прежде всего оказали геше Нима и Судхана. 

Спасибо огромное Дондубу также. Было бы прекрасно, если бы поездка состоялась бы. Тогда бы можно было бы назначить более точное лечение. Не говоря уж о ом, что встреча с Ело Ринпоче бесценна.

----------

Dondhup (18.03.2011), Konchok Dorje (18.03.2011), Vega (18.03.2011), Алексей Шумилин (18.03.2011), Людмила Покровская (18.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (18.03.2011), Юндрун Топден (19.03.2011)

----------


## Людмила Покровская

На сегодня я уже две недели принимаю пилюли, приготовленные для меня по описанию болезни. Трудно сказать, что будет дальше, но пока ухудшения состояния нет. Возможно может показаться, что это такие мелочи, две недели нет ухудшения, но не для меня. В тот момент, когда писала сюда первый раз, я считала уже не недели, дни! Здесь на БФ есть тема, где создатель темы спрашивает, что за ажиотаж вокруг смерти? сколько можно писать книг и говорить об этом? Кому это нужно? Я могла бы ему подробно рассказать, кому это нужно и зачем. Умирает много людей, некоторые умирают быстро и безболезненно, не знаю, как это с духовной точки зрения, а с человеческой - это гуманно! А вот когда умираешь медленно и мучительно, в ожидании жутких болей, сегодня прощаешься с жизнью, а завтра вдруг появляется шанс и медленно выходишь из состояния отрешенности и через пару недель выясняется, что шанс был обманчивым и снова уходишь..... потом опять становится лучше и опять выплываешь..... и в результате так устаешь.... и жить...... и бояться... и надеяться.... и остаются только эти книги....
А у меня пока есть шанс. Еще раз хочу сказать спасибо Пеме Дролкар за этот шанс. 
Писала на форум в отчаянии, и совсем не ожидала найти такой отклик и такую поддержку. Спасибо всем!

----------

AndyZ (18.03.2011), Dondhup (18.03.2011), Dorje Dugarov (18.03.2011), Joy (19.03.2011), Konchok Dorje (18.03.2011), Pema Sonam (19.03.2011), Vega (18.03.2011), Алексей Шумилин (18.03.2011), Буль (18.03.2011), Дордже (18.03.2011), Кунсанг Рабтен (18.03.2011), Пема Дролкар (18.03.2011), Сергей Ч (18.03.2011), Тао (24.05.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (19.03.2011), Юндрун Топден (19.03.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Я сегодня видел по телевизору объявление что при Бурденко есть какой то институт, который делает уникальные онко операции при помощи безконтактного лазера... например сразу в мозгу, без болезненной процедуры. И достаточно всего лишь одного раза для полного исцеления.
Если есть возможность может туда обратитесь?

Замечательно, что Вы получили Прибежище, и действительно поклон Пема Дролкар и остальным, что помогли Вам.
Также рекомендую посетить ритрит Чогьяла Намкхая Норбу Ринпоче в апреле, в Москве и попросить у него передачу одного из идамов, который действительно помогает при онко проблемах.

----------

Vega (18.03.2011), Людмила Покровская (18.03.2011), Пема Дролкар (18.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (19.03.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Здесь на БФ есть тема, где создатель темы спрашивает, что за ажиотаж вокруг смерти? сколько можно писать книг и говорить об этом? Кому это нужно? Я могла бы ему подробно рассказать, кому это нужно и зачем. Умирает много людей, некоторые умирают быстро и безболезненно, не знаю, как это с духовной точки зрения, а с человеческой - это гуманно! А вот когда умираешь медленно и мучительно, в ожидании жутких болей, сегодня прощаешься с жизнью, а завтра вдруг появляется шанс и медленно выходишь из состояния отрешенности и через пару недель выясняется, что шанс был обманчивым и снова уходишь..... потом опять становится лучше и опять выплываешь..... и в результате так устаешь.... и жить...... и бояться... и надеяться.... и остаются только эти книги....


Вобще это я так то тему ту открыл, и не надо думать что я там выражаю своё ЭГО.
Вы видимо не знаете, но я перенес раковую опухоль мозга и мою историю на БФ знают многие и то как я уходил в ритрит и как видите очень даже сегодня весел и здоров. Я очень даже... возможно более ВСЕХ ПРОЧИХ ЗДЕСЬ Вас понимаю и знаю что вы чувствуете и физически и морально. И именно поэтому я вселяю в прочих радость и силу, что при помощи буддийской практики... очень серьезного к ней отношения можно абсолютно полностью излечить такую опухоль и быть таким веселым. Именно то, что я перенес те страшные дни сделали меня таким веселым и сильным. Вот так вот.
Кстати, я не зря Вам рекомендовал идти к Чогьялу Намкхай Норбу Ринпоче. Именно его метод помог мне.
Я не отчаивался и не жалел себя, не занимался самолюбованием своей болезни.
Один мой брат сказал мне - Доржо, докажи что ученики Намкхая Норбу сильные люди, а не размазня всякая, иди и умри в ритоде либо победи смерть.

----------

Ann Ginger (08.04.2011), Konchok Dorje (18.03.2011), Pema Sonam (19.03.2011), Vega (18.03.2011), Дордже (18.03.2011), Людмила Покровская (18.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.03.2011), Пема Дролкар (18.03.2011), Сергей Ч (18.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (19.03.2011), Юндрун Топден (19.03.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Разумеется, я помолюсь за Вас и если что потребуется также готов помочь чем смогу. Хотя бы опытом поделюсь.

Но из той моей темы, Вы увы не вынесли главной мысли.
Я не люблю сопли, проявление слабости перед лицом смерти. Потому что *Дхарма Будды учит нас смотреть смело в лицо смерти и смеятся ей*. Я пишу это, потому что это реальный опыт, а не сказки прочтенные из книжек. именно этому пытаются научить нас сотни Буддийских книг и Учителей!

*Я призываю не отчаиваться и верить в Победу!*

----------

Ann Ginger (05.05.2011), Людмила Покровская (18.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (19.03.2011), Юндрун Топден (19.03.2011)

----------


## Людмила Покровская

СПАСИБО

----------

Dorje Dugarov (19.03.2011)

----------


## Людмила Покровская

--

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Понимаю.

См Личные сообщения.

Расскажите там мне подробнее о вашем случае.

----------


## Vitalya

Пема Дролкар ,как дела у Людмилы ?

----------


## Ann Ginger

> Пема Дролкар ,как дела у Людмилы ?


А спросите Людмилу сами :Smilie:

----------


## Людмила Покровская

Иногда лучше, иногда хуже, но в общем и целом вполне терпимо. Рост опухоли в организме либо сильно замедлился, либо остановился совсем. Распространения по крови нет. Иногда возникают кровотечения, но на фоне лечения тибетскими пилюлями и индийскими порошками (за которые огромное спасибо Пеме, Судхане и Геше Нима), не такие интенсивные, как раньше, и легче лечатся, (т.е. останавливаются).думаю, что эти лекарства если не спасли мне жизнь, то очень значительно ее удлинили.   
Кроме того, чем больше читаю и вникаю в Учение, тем меньше страх перед смертью, а это просто улучшает и поднимает уровень жизни :Smilie:  Заполняется пустота в душе, остаток жизни наполняется смыслом :Smilie: 
 Я искренне благодарна всем за помощь! 
Она бесценна для меня!

----------

Ann Ginger (08.05.2011), Dondhup (07.05.2011), Georgiy (07.05.2011), Pema Sonam (08.05.2011), Алексей Е (07.05.2011), Дордже (07.05.2011), Пема Дролкар (08.05.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.05.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Людмила очень старается максимально использовать нашу помощь! Пожалуйста, продолжайте за нее молиться! Она бодрится, но нужно прикладывать постоянные усилия, чтобы держаться. Она мужественно борется, несмотря на слабость. Хорошего ей самочувствия и быстрейшего продвижения по Пути!

----------

Людмила Покровская (08.05.2011), Нея (29.12.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Читаю за Людмилу Будду Медицины.

----------

Ann Ginger (08.05.2011), Joy (04.02.2012), Pema Sonam (08.05.2011), Буль (10.05.2011), Дордже (09.05.2011), Людмила Покровская (08.05.2011), Нея (29.12.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (08.05.2011), Пема Ванчук (08.05.2011), Пема Дролкар (08.05.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (08.05.2011)

----------


## Фло

Вы молодец, у всех бывает растерянность, но нет ничего постоянного.
В 2007 году, я была на курсе Пховы, ребята привезли свою подругу после химии, бледную без волос.
Она работала все сессии, какая красивая эта девушка уехала.
И страх был, и сопли, но была и решимость.
Смелости Вам. Читаю Будду Медицины.

----------

Ann Ginger (09.05.2011), Буль (10.05.2011), Дордже (09.05.2011), Людмила Покровская (09.05.2011), Нея (29.12.2011), Пема Дролкар (30.09.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Ребятки, помолитесь, пожалуйста, за нее поусерднее. Людочка еще неплохо себя чувствует, только очень слаба, болей нет, метастазов тоже, вроде нет. Но теперь вопрос - самостоятельно справится со всем, что придет. Младших детей вскоре придется отдать в органы опеки. Хоспеса нет. Придется ухаживать страшей дочери, совсем молодой девушке. Положиться больше не на кого. 

Тибетские пилюли она постоянно пьет и старается, когда может, читать и практиковать. Многое накоплено за эти месяцы, она смогла много времени посвятить детям, воспитывать их, проследить за их нуждами и дать им любовь и поддержку. СПАСИБО ВАМ ВСЕМ. И многое изменить в своем восприятии, благодаря геше Нима и постоянной ежедневной усердной практике. 

Будьте добры, поддержите эту старательную и мужественную женщину молитвой и молебнами в ближайшие месяцы. Если кто-то знает хороших людей, которые могли бы позаботиться о двух младших девочках и взять их в семью, - напишите Людмиле. Возможно, органы опеки рассмотрят все варианты. Старшей дочери Людмилы пока не дадут их удочерить - слишком молода, еще не выучилась, еще не нашла добротную работу. Но она будет всячески стремиться сделать все, чтобы опять соединиться с сестричками.

ОМ ТАРЕ ТУТТАРЕ ТУРЕ СОХА! Помолитесь за всех четверых. И за всех страдающих живых существ.

----------

AndyZ (30.09.2011), Ann Ginger (30.09.2011), Lanky (30.09.2011), Буль (30.09.2011), Дордже (30.09.2011), Людмила Покровская (30.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (30.09.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Надеюсь, Люда поймет, что для молитвы лучше иметь их фото. Поэтому выложу фото, если попросит - уберу. Спасибо еще раз всем.

Людочка со старшей дочерью, наверное, более года или пары лет назад.


Средняя дочь.


Младшенькая.

----------

Ann Ginger (30.09.2011), Melnik (01.10.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (30.09.2011), Буль (30.09.2011), Людмила Покровская (30.09.2011), Нагфа (30.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (03.12.2011)

----------


## Ann Ginger

Пуджа Будды Медицины заказываю
http://monlam.org/mainprayers.html
присоединяйтесь у кого есть денег, но нет времени

----------

Melnik (01.10.2011), Людмила Покровская (30.09.2011), Пема Дролкар (30.09.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

Людмила мы помолимся о вашем выздоровлении.

----------

Людмила Покровская (30.09.2011), Нея (29.12.2011), Пема Дролкар (30.09.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Людмила, сегодня и до 6-го числа будет транслироваться ритрит Чогьяла Намкая Норбу Ринпоче. Если Вы желаете, то после того, как в ходе ритрита будут даны передача на Гуру-йогу и практику Красного Гаруды, я мог бы отправить Вам книгу по практике и диск (к сожалению. на английском, но там демонстрируется как делать мудры). Кроме того там будут даны передачи на практики Долгой Жизни и я могу и их Вам переслать

Ну и в практику, конечно же, тоже включу

----------

Людмила Покровская (01.10.2011), Пема Дролкар (30.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (03.12.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Думаю, сейчас Людмилу волнует больше не Галактика, а с кем конкретно останутся ее дети. Так уж матери устроены. Даже буддистки-матери.

----------

Артем Тараненко (01.10.2011), Буль (01.10.2011), Дондог (02.10.2011), Лагута (21.10.2011), Людмила Покровская (01.10.2011)

----------


## Ann Ginger

Лама Олег (Сонам Дордже) - русский лама, ученик Чоки Нима Ринпоче
помолится за Людмилу

----------

Алексей Самохин (07.11.2011), Людмила Покровская (04.10.2011), Пема Дролкар (04.10.2011)

----------


## Wyrd

Тема - болезнь человека и помощь ему. Рассуждающим желаю банхаммера.




> Лучше будь другом убийце (в надежде его исправления), нежели любителю споров.

----------

AlekseyE (04.10.2011), Ersh (04.10.2011), Дондог (04.10.2011), Людмила Покровская (04.10.2011), Пема Дролкар (04.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Хочу обрисовать ситуацию на сегодняшний день.

Через 10 дней Людмиле придется отдать детей в другую семью через органы опеки. Она настолько слаба, что уже боится не смочь за ними ухаживать или напугать их, в случае, если почувствует себя совсем плохо. 

Старшую дочь Людмила отправляет насильно в Барнаул, та перевелась на заочное отделение, когда мама заболела, но теперь, если не сдаст срочно все недостающие экзамены и не найдет работу, если Люды не станет, дочь не сможет выжить. Тем более, у них нет вообще никаких родных, никто не предлагает свою помощь, а девушке в 21 год будет очень трудно все это пережить одной. Тем более она хочет как можно скорее встать на ноги, чтобы получить право взять себе младших сестренок. 

Старшая дочь уедет в первых числах ноября. Люда остается одна. Есть соседка и несколько друзей, но рассчитывать на них полностью нельзя.

Они живут в очень маленьком поселке, где работу не найти. Дочь работала в банке, замещая там сотрудницу в декрете. Но эта работа закончилась. Сейчас без диплома и при общей безработице в поселке работы не найти. И Люда делает все, чтобы старшая дочь срочно решила эти вопросы.

Люда не сможет больше оплачивать скоростной инет с 1.11. Поэтому выйти в скайп будет невозможным. Но она и сидеть почти не может перед ним. Мы попросили геше Нима еще хотя бы один раз выйти в скайп и прочесть необходимые напутственные молитвы и дать наставления. 


Сейчас в доме у нее шутки, смех, дети возятся рядом, стараются у ней прилипнуть. Они поддерживают ее, она - изо всех сил старается все предусмотреть, все обговорить и все подготовить как можно лучше. Младшенькую девочку также надо постоянно курировать в смысле здоровья, и Люда очень беспокоится о ней.

Она потихоньку им говорит о ситуации, но дети не могут поверить, что такое возможно, да и Люда не может в такое поверить. Но это неизбежно. Что чувствуют все, и что будет в момент расставания - не описать словами. Думая о них, понимаю, насколько сама беспечна, насколько не ценю то, что есть, и теряю драгоценное время. Спасибо ей за то, что помогла мне пересмотреть многое.

Сейчас крайне важно ее не оставлять. Кто может, - пишите ей. Люда не хочет никакой финансовой помощи. Но будучи знакомой с ее ситуацией, все-таки попрошу тех, кто хоть немного может помочь - послать немножечко денег(хоть 100 рублей) на яндекс - счет есть в начале темы. Это для каждого из нас не такая большая сумма. Пенсия у нее крайне маленькая.

Это поможет ей, возможно, оплатить еще один месяц инета, чтобы не быть совсем одной, а также, если что, оплатить дорогу новым приемным родителям младших девочек, чтобы они могли их еще раз к ней привезти. Детей отдадут, возможно, в семью, которая живет за 100км от Люды. Но этот вопрос пока выясняется, конкретного решения органами опеки пока не принято.

Все документы она может предоставить, куда скажете. Повторяю, - эта просьба - моя инициатива. Тибетские лекарства ей постоянно присылались, и она сама утверждает, что прожила столько благодаря опоре на Три Драгоценности, помощи Учителя и Судханы, необходимости заботиться о детях, нашим молитвам, а также ринченам и ежедневным трехразовым пилюлям, мы ей присылали от ламы Лаванга, также и отсюда с БФ многие приняли участие. Лекарства есть еще на два месяца. На следующие месяцы ей куплю лекарства в Дхасе в декабре и перешлю с паломниками с просьбой ей их отправить из России. 

Спасибо всем-всем, кто помог ей материально и помогает молитвой и добрыми мыслями.

Про нее можно сказать, что это удивительный пример стойкости в силу любви и самоотверженности, с  исключительной верой в Учение и в подход Махаяны. Прошло 10 месяцев. У многих и за всю жизнь может не получится такой интенсивной практики, когда каждый день твое тело неотвратимо тебя подводит, но надо найти в себе силы встать, жить, верить, учиться и быть полезной.

Будьте мысленно с ней, пожалуйста. Спасибо всем от всего сердца.

ОМ ТАРЕ ТУТТАРЕ ТУРЕ СОХА.

----------

AndyZ (21.10.2011), Ann Ginger (25.10.2011), Dondhup (21.10.2011), Pema Sonam (21.10.2011), Svarog (21.10.2011), Алексей Самохин (07.11.2011), Дордже (05.11.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (03.12.2011), Лагута (21.10.2011), Людмила Покровская (21.10.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Ребята, если у кого-то есть возможность послать Людмиле хоть несколько ринченов *TSAJOR* (светло желтые), пожалуйста, сообщите мне в личку.

Примерно к середине января мы сможем послать ей все лекарства из Дхасы. Но именно эти ринчены нужны сейчас. Нужно также их гарантированное качество. А также их надо послать с территории России. Высылка из заграницы может не получиться, из-за таможни.

Спасибо большое заранее.

----------

Артем Тараненко (05.11.2011), Дордже (05.11.2011), Людмила Покровская (10.11.2011)

----------


## Людмила Покровская

Почти год назад я пришла на форум в отчаянии и страхе.
Сегодня хочу сказать слова благодарности создателям форума. Для таких, как я (живущих в глубинке) это, по сути, единственная возможность, как минимум, узнать о существовании буддизма) Здесь нашла все, что искала всю жизнь. Нашла ответы на вопросы: для чего живу?, кто я?, и много много других вопросов, ответы на которые не дает ни одна религия. Здесь получила очень мощную реальную помощь. Спасибо всем, кто был рядом со мною все это время, спасибо за этот вполне полноценный год жизни! Которого вполне могло не быть! Каждый день и час чувствовала поддержку многих многих участников форума. Здесь же встретила одного из самых светлых людей в моей жизни – Пема Дролкар, Весь год каждый день терпеливо решала мои проблемы, выслушивала мои страхи и стенания и умело и мягко показывала, куда нужно посмотреть на этот раз.
Сегодня знаю, мне осталось совсем немного, но это уже не пугает. Сожалею только о том, что было слишком мало времени. Мало успела. Но успела понять, что буддизм-это образ жизни. Наверное не стоит считать себя буддистом, прочитав несколько книг и просидев пару месяцев по часу в день в медитации. Если выйдя на улицу, можешь позволить себе выпустить гнев по поводу и без повода, спокойно пройти мимо лежащего в снегу человека, не сделав попытки помочь и т.д. И единственное, для чего стоит приходить в это мир, чтобы помогать тем, кто нуждается в помощи.

----------

Aion (02.12.2011), AlekseyE (03.12.2011), Alex (02.12.2011), AndyZ (02.12.2011), Ann Ginger (04.02.2012), Dondhup (02.12.2011), Eternal Jew (04.02.2012), Joy (04.02.2012), Pedma Kalzang (03.12.2011), Pema Sonam (02.12.2011), Sadhak (26.12.2011), Svetlana Alexandrovna (26.12.2011), Yukko (02.12.2011), Zom (02.12.2011), Алексей Е (02.12.2011), Алексей Т (02.12.2011), Артем Тараненко (03.12.2011), Буль (02.12.2011), Дордже (03.12.2011), Игорь Новак (26.12.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (03.12.2011), Пема Дролкар (02.12.2011), Тао (04.12.2011), Федор Ф (03.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (03.12.2011), Читтадхаммо (03.12.2011)

----------


## Буль

> Наверное не стоит считать себя буддистом, прочитав несколько книг и просидев пару месяцев по часу в день в медитации.


Дело же не в том, кем Вы себя считаете, но кем Вы на самом деле являетесь.
Не заглядывайте вперёд, просто делайте свою работу шаг за шагом. Каждый день. Удачи!

----------

Yukko (02.12.2011), Дордже (03.12.2011), Людмила Покровская (03.12.2011)

----------


## Joy

Людмила, спасибо за вашу практику и пример. Пусть все будет хорошо. Ом Мани Падме Хум .

----------

Pema Sonam (02.12.2011), Zom (02.12.2011), Буль (02.12.2011), Дордже (03.12.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (03.12.2011), Людмила Покровская (03.12.2011), Пема Дролкар (02.12.2011), Федор Ф (03.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (03.12.2011), Читтадхаммо (03.12.2011)

----------


## Zom

Возможно, вам и вот эту тему будет полезно прочитать - http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=18678

----------

Людмила Покровская (03.12.2011), Федор Ф (03.12.2011), Читтадхаммо (03.12.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Людмила, спасибо за теплые слова. не жалейте ни о чем. Делайте что можете и будь, что будет. Я очень надеюсь, что Вы все-таки победите болезнь

----------

Людмила Покровская (03.12.2011), Пема Дролкар (04.02.2012), Федор Ф (03.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (03.12.2011), Читтадхаммо (03.12.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Появились сильные боли. Старшая дочь рядом. Младшие проживают в другой семье. Лекарства в Дхасе куплены и скоро будут отправлены.

Видела геше Нима в Дрепунге. Он усердно молится за Людмилу.

Сейчас, пожалуй, у нее самый трудный перевал. Нужно в состоянии сильного страдания не утерять главное. Она старается забрать у нас все наши страдания, практикуя тонглен. 

Надеюсь, что постоянная мысль о Людмиле напомнит нам, что срок жизни нашей неизвестен, и, пока есть время, надо стараться усердно практиковать. На благо других существ.

Пожалуйста, помолитесь, с такой силой и любовью ко всем живым существам, как только можете. Спасибо всем.

----------

Ann Ginger (04.02.2012), Dondhup (26.12.2011), Lanky (26.12.2011), Pema Sonam (26.12.2011), Sadhak (26.12.2011), Буль (26.12.2011), Дордже (26.12.2011), Фил (26.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (26.12.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Пема свет Дролкар
За Людмилу многие читают и если у нее хватит сил, пусть она послушает эту трансляцию 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=18955

----------

Пема Дролкар (26.12.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Сил, боюсь, не хватит. Жизненные энергии сворачиваются. Хватило бы сил удерживать в сознании опору на Три Драгоценности.

Состояние чужой невыносимой боли трудно почувствовать. Когда принимаются обезболивающие - сознание притупляется, когда есть сильная боль, трудно думать о чем-то другом.

А за то, что молитесь - огромное искреннее спасибо. Пишу, потому что считаю нужным рассказать о положении вещей и напомнить о ней. есть также особые моменты в жизни каждого из нас, когда нам особенно нужна любовь и поддержка. Извините за напоминание.

Понимаю, что страдающих существ великое множество, но она обратилась сюда и тщательно старалась следовать Учению. Этой женщине форум очень помог начать правильно буддийскую практику, а болезнь сделала невозможным откладывание на потом. 

Спасибо всем, кто проявляет к ней любовь и сострадание. Спасибо ей самой, что помогает нам копить благие заслуги.

ОМ МАНИ ПАДМЕ ХУМ.

----------

Chieko (28.01.2012), Homer (04.02.2012), Дордже (26.12.2011), Нея (29.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (26.12.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Сегодня, 3.02.12, примерно в 11.20 по Москве у Людмилы остановилось дыхание.

Люда не ела ничего с 30.12 и практически не пила. Были сильные боли и пришлось колоть наркотические средства, но она справилась с этим достойно. Старшая дочь Ольга постоянно была с нею. Оля чувствует себя спокойно, мама ее успела подготовить. Она ухаживала за матерью как можно лучше и сделала все возможное. 

Мы договорились с Олей, если ей будет сложно, она сообщит, и я ей позвоню. Девочка она исключительно цельная, честная, ответственная, относится к происходящему правильно и старается принять все осознанно. Но, полагаю, как следует почувствует то, что случилось, только в последующие дни. Ей только 22. Потеря матери болезненна.

Людмилу оставили дома, вскрытия не было. Похороны состоятся послезавтра, 5.12.

Еще раз бесконечно благодарим всех вас, кто поддерживал Людмилу весь этот год. Она смогла за этот год получить Прибежище и следовать практике Дхармы, а также позаботиться о судьбе своих детей и привести в порядок свои мирские дела.

Прошу вас за нее искренне помолиться, особенно в последующие три дня, а также помолиться за Оленьку и других двух девочек, которых сейчас удочерила другая семья.

Мы сообщили геше Нима и другим ламам о ее переходе. Будут проведены необходимые ритуалы.

ОМ МАНИ ПАДМЕ ХУМ, бесчисленное количество раз. И благого перерождения Людмиле.

----------

Aion (03.02.2012), AndyZ (03.02.2012), Ann Ginger (04.02.2012), Homer (04.02.2012), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (04.02.2012), Zom (03.02.2012), Алексей Е (03.02.2012), Буль (04.02.2012), Леонид Ш (03.02.2012), Тао (03.02.2012), Федор Ф (03.02.2012), Фил (04.02.2012), Юндрун Топден (04.02.2012)

----------


## Нико

ОМ МАНИ ПАДМЕ ХУМ 

Напомните возраст, я завтра схожу в храм заказать молебен

----------

Дордже (04.02.2012), Пема Дролкар (03.02.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Ей было 49 лет.

----------


## Нико

> Ей было 49 лет.


В этом году сколько?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

49. Она майская 29 мая. Я посмотрела в переписке. В любом случае, до 50 было еще несколько месяцев.

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Ом Мани Падме Хум!

----------

Пема Дролкар (03.02.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

Странно, я думал о ней сегодня утром...
 Мы не общались, но она отозвалась на мои проблемы в свое время, написала теплое и важное для меня письмо. Я благодарен ей за это.
 Благого перерождения.

----------

Пема Дролкар (04.02.2012), Тао (03.02.2012), Фил (04.02.2012)

----------


## Дордже

Благого перерождения...

----------

Пема Дролкар (04.02.2012)

----------


## Юндрун Топден

ОМ МАНИ ПАДМЕ ХУМ!

----------

Пема Дролкар (04.02.2012)

----------


## Secundus

> Странно, я думал о ней сегодня утром...


да, я тоже почувствовал...

----------

Пема Дролкар (04.02.2012)

----------


## Joy

Намо Амитабхая Буддхая .

----------

Пема Дролкар (04.02.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

Ом Мани Пеме Хунг!

----------

Пема Дролкар (08.02.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я хочу написать еще несколько слов о том, что было.

Сегодня говорила с дочерью Людмилы, Ольгой. Прошло больше недели после похорон. Оля говорит, что она ожидала худшего. Но она чувствует глубокое спокойствие, уверенность и готова строить свою жизнь. Девушке немногим больше 20, она осталась одна рядом с матерью, больше не было никого, ей пришлось самой взять на себя весь уход за тяжело больной. И она умница, исключительно чистая, добрая и решительная девушка.

Но она говорит, что это удивительно, что нет никаких страхов, никакого беспокойства. Все вокруг проникнуто покоем и положительной энергией. Говорит, что даже похороны ей обошлись гораздо дешевле, чем она рассчитывала. 

Это, уверена, все ваши усилия, молитвы за Людмилу. Молитвы лам и монастырей. а также практика и молитвы самой Людмилы. Предполагаю, что это тоже знак о том, что Людмила получила или получит благое перерождение.

Ольга просила передать вам всем низкий поклон. И самую искреннюю благодарность за поддержку мамы и ее лично.

----------

Pema Sonam (16.02.2012), Secundus (16.02.2012), Zom (16.02.2012), Джигме (16.02.2012), Маша_ла (17.02.2012), Нико (16.02.2012), Федор Ф (16.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.02.2012)

----------


## Secundus

да, это очень хороший знак, 
это значит, что мы все (и участники БФ, и Ольга, и Людмила) находимся на правильном пути.

и это всё - благодаря всего лишь одному человеку, 2,500 лет тому назад !

для Ольги: если что нужно будет - совет или деньги, пусть обращается, всегда найдем чем помочь

----------

Joy (16.02.2012), Pema Sonam (16.02.2012), Zom (16.02.2012), Джигме (16.02.2012), Маша_ла (17.02.2012), Пема Дролкар (16.02.2012), Федор Ф (16.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.02.2012)

----------

